# john chant orchid zone



## troy (Feb 16, 2018)

Anybody else here have any problems with plants bought from this guy??


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2018)

Are you kidding? Didn't you read all the posts about OZ closing?


----------



## troy (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, well my plants I received from this egregious gutter snipe guy, are still infested with mites and mealies, no matter what I do, I can't get rid of them!! I have had the plants isolated for almost a year!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2018)

Here's my formula. 
water - 6/10
91% alcohol - 2/10
Neem Oil - 1/10
Lavender Oil soap - 1/10
Merit 75 - just a tiny amount
OZ is no more, so treat or throw out. I haven't had a lot of problems with my OZ plants and I believe I got a lot of them far later than you did!


----------



## kiwi (Feb 16, 2018)

Out of interest what has happened to John?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 16, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Out of interest what has happened to John?



Are you at the Tokyo Dome?

Read the posts........................


----------



## kiwi (Feb 17, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> Are you at the Tokyo Dome?
> 
> Read the posts........................



Unfortunately no. What posts?


----------



## kiwi (Feb 17, 2018)

I was just asking what happened to him since the closing of OZ


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 17, 2018)

no idea about him.
posts about OZ


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2018)

Guaranteed cure for mealybugs and scale of all sorts:

Imidicloprid (Merit) + acephate (Orthene) + Kinoprene-S (Enstar AQ)

Combine each at full, label-recommended concentration and apply three times at one week intervals.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 18, 2018)

I fogged my GH with Pyrethrin. Did the trick. But Rays suggestion is also very good!

John is back in Canada as far as I know. Never had any issues with him, just feel that he was overwhelmed with the entire business aspect of running OZ. Good guy just had some pretty $hitty people around him making bad decisions for him. By the time things were bad, it was too late. Just my $0.10

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2018)

MorandiWine said:


> I fogged my GH with Pyrethrin. Did the trick. But Rays suggestion is also very good!
> 
> John is back in Canada as far as I know. Never had any issues with him, just feel that he was overwhelmed with the entire business aspect of running OZ. Good guy just had some pretty $hitty people around him making bad decisions for him. By the time things were bad, it was too late. Just my $0.10
> 
> ...


I think that's a little generous. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2018)

John chant owes everybody money!!!


----------

